# The ICEMAN !!!!



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

OGF's Fish2Win staying hardcore @ the Midwest Open w $10,000 on the line ! 6 degrees, 40 mph winds ! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Dang, good thing he has that hand warmer on top his auger.
Pipe that nice warm exhaust right down his pantleggs


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good luck Fish2win! Where you at?

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow brotha!!!!!Call me once you seal the deal.... True dedication is an understatement for Sean!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Fish2Win and teammate Andy Lightfoot finishing 11th out of 150 teams in the Midwest Open Championship on Wamplers Lake. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats and WTG! that's an impressive finish!

Salmonid


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Kudo's & Congrats!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

No doubt about it. That team is hardcore! Congrats on a good finish guys.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! And a big thanks to lovin life for lending me his flasher. My partner and I broke both of our flashers the night before the tournament. I tried to fish his fl-22 but didnt know how to tune it in or use it. It's the first time I have cave man fished in years!! I felt so helpless out there but we figured it.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulations guys, that's a impressive finish. That's a pretty impressive field that tourney draws. I fished it 2 times and no one puts on a better Tourney than the Knutson's. You guys should feel pretty good with that finish.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice finish guys. Way to improvise after your flashers went out on you. The mark of good fishermen is the ability to adjust to the unknown. Congrats!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Gordie your flies you made were a huge help!!!! Can't thank you enough. I caught a 10 inch crappie, 8.5 gill and a 7 inch crappie right at the end. They all were upgraded fish. I'll call ya later this week. I'm fishing skeeter fri, sat. Sun for the tourney.
Thanks Sean


----------

